# Dashboard lights and gauges don't work



## Edjones25sli (Jan 29, 2009)

The other day, My car gauges stopped working and then the car cut off like a day later. Come to find out, the alternator belt was split and the car was running on only battery for 2 days. I take the alternator and the belt into advance auto parts. The alternator tested good and i bought a new belt. I get it back and it gets put on. Then the car did not stay on. It turns out the battery was so depleted that I had to take it in to get charged. I got it charged and now it stays on and I did 5 cold starts. I left it running for an hour also. But the guages still do not work on the dashboard. What do I do? Is it the fuses or is there something deeper going wrong. Please tell me!


----------

